# Thank goodness for the de-skunking remedy



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

So lucky you had the recipe on hand! I'm off to copy it down now!!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I sure feel for you. Sammy got sprayed over Memorial Day weekend, late at night. I didn't have the recipe then. We used the tomato juice which was not very effective. Next day he got the full treatment with the recipe. It was much better.

Just remember every time he gets wet, the smell will resurface. Sammy still has some residual odor when he swims. Not nearly as strong, but not lovely either!

Hope Brooks is smelling much more pleasant today!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I remember when I was a kid our cockapoo got sprayed twice. My brother had to sleep in the garage with her for 2 nights and we used tomato juice...which didn't really work.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I can barely smell it on his muzzle (only place I think he was hit). I sprayed Odoban into my AC filter so it would circulate in the house and sprayed the same stuff all on the floors where he and I walked.

Does anyone know what can be done outside? All around my shed, where the skunk let loose, smells horrible. I can't let Brooks outside in my yard as I don't want him to walk (or roll!) in that area. What about spraying the Scope mouthwash around


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Glad you had that on hand. this forum is a wonderful thing no doubt.

Hooch


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

What recipe did you use??--the Apple cider & peroxcide??


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I mixed together what I had on hand: a (almost full) qt bottle of hydrogen peroxide with a (almost full) 1 lb box of baking soda and a squirt of dishwashing detergent. I put Brooks in the shower BUT DIDN'T WET HIM WITH WATER and poured/smeared that all over his fur. 
Then we closed Brooks in the bathroom, drove to the store and bought more stuff for the second application: hydrogen peroxide, baking soda, and Dawn (original) dishwashing liquid. 
I also purchased some (original) Scope mouthwash which I put in a sprayer bottle and spritzed it all over him after I had made the second application of the baking soda/Hyd. Perox/dishwash deterg. mix.
I didn't put any water on him between the first and second applications. After the second, I left him in the bathroom (by then it was 4 am). I used Odoban all over the house-on the floors and on the furniture he had brushed against when he first came in.
At 6;30 I got him in the shower (at this point he was pretty dismal in mood and didn't want to go into the shower) and I shampooed him with an antimicrobial shampoo. 
Then I cleaned all the walls and the floors in the bathroom (he shook off with all that gunky baking soda stuff).
Then at 10:30, I went to work!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

LOLOLOL--sorry, not at you, but because of my episode with Rusty last week. I had NO idea what measurements to use and after reading I obviosly didn't mix mine strong enough. Still get a big of whiff of skunk from Rusty every time I hug him. Here's the actual formula for everybody for the next case:

*Q.*My pet got sprayed by a skunk. How can I get that smell out?
*A.*







Cause
Contents of the anal glands of the skunk are sprayed onto the pet.
General Information
The scent of a skunk can not only be powerfully malodorous, but also very irritating to the eyes and mucus membranes. The secretions contain multiple chemicals. One group, the thiols, are responsible for most of the strong scent. Others are acetate derivatives of these thiols. They are responsible for the smell, that tends to linger and become worse if the pet becomes wet.
Toxic Dose
Not applicable
Signs
Of course, the most obvious sign is the smell. The pet may roll on the ground attempting to rid himself of the smell. The eyes may water, and the pet may be nauseated and retch.
Immediate Action
Either use a treatment specifically formulated for use on skunk odors like Skunk Kleen or Skunk-Off, or use the following formula:

1 quart 3% hydrogen peroxide
1/4 cup baking soda (sodium bicarbonate)
1 teaspoon liquid soap
This recipe can be doubled for bigger breeds.
Wet your pet down and work the mixture through the pet's hair. Leave it on for three to four minutes and rinse. This will generally need to be repeated several times. Be sure to throw away any excess mixture. Do NOT get any of the mixture in the eyes; as a precaution, place protective ophthalmic ointment in the eyes.
Note that the above mixture may bleach the hair color temporarily until the animal sheds and new hair grows in. Common antidotes like tomato juice, vinegar, or regular shampoos will not be as effective.
Contact your veterinarian, if the eyes are severely affected, or the pet continues to vomit or retch.
Veterinary Care
General treatment: Bathing with a special formula will continue, and the eyes will be flushed with water or sterile saline.
Supportive treatment: Medications may be administered to help with the nausea, if present.
Specific treatment: None
Prognosis
Good


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

That is the recipe we used too Steve. It did help. I also was the one that posted about the Scope. A groomer here swears by that as well.

Sounds like Brooks got the best of both and is smelling much better now.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh dear! I'm so glad you had the recipe handy. Whew! How is the Odoban working inside your house? I love that stuff & have used it for years but never a skunk.


----------

